# Herb "the skiing weather man") Stevens' winter forecast is out



## marcski (Nov 10, 2009)

Over the years I have found Herb's early season forecasts to be quite good as predictions of the season's weather and snowfall patterns. 

He's predicting a cold winter...with avg. snowfall in the eastcoast...which is just fine...as long as it is cold. No major January thaw either.

http://www.snocountry.com/index.php/ski-news-and-links/skiing-weatherman/weather-missive.html


----------



## Glenn (Nov 11, 2009)

More snow is always good. However, cold temps for snow making can be a good substitute.


----------

